# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  شرح حديث «من تعلق شيئًا، وكل إليه» من القول المفيد للشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله .

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وعن عبد الله بن عكيم مرفوعًا: «من تعلق شيئًا، وكل إليه» رواه احمد والترمذي.
قوله: (من تعلق)، أي: اعتمد عليه وجعله همه ومبلغ علمه، وصار يعلق رجاءه به وزوال خوفه به.
قوله: (شيئًا) نكرة في سياق الشرط، فتعم جميع الأشياء، فمن تعلق بالله- سبحانه وتعالى-، وجعل رغبته ورجاءه فيه وخوفه منه، فإن الله تعالى يقول: {ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه} [الطلاق: 3]، أي: كافيه، ولهذا كان من دعاء الرسل وأتباعهم عند المصائب والشدائد: (حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل)، قالها إبراهيم حين ألقي في النار، وقالها محمد واصحابه حين قيل لهم: {إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فأخشوهم} [آل عمران: 173].
قوله: (وكل إليه)، أي: أسند إليه، وفوض.
* أقسام التعلق بغير الله:
الأول: ما ينافي التوحيد من أصله، وهو أن يتعلق بشيء لا يمكن أن يمكن أن يكون له تأثير، ويعتمد عليه اعتمادًا معرضًا عن الله، مثل تعلق عباد القبور بمن فيها عند حلول المصائب، ولهذا إذا مستهم الضراء الشديدة يقولون: يا فلان! أنقذنا، فهذا لا شك أنه شرك أكبر مخرج من الملة.
الثاني: ما ينافي كمال التوحيد، وهو أن يعتمد على سبب شرعي صحيح مع الغفلة عن المسبب، وهو الله- عز وجل-، وعدم صرف قلبه إليه، فهذا نوع من الشرك، ولا نقول شرك أكبر، لأن هذا السبب جعله الله سببًا.
الثالث: أن يتعلق بالسبب تعلقًا مجردًا لكونه سببًا فقط، مع اعتماده الأصلي على الله، فيعتقد أن هذا السبب من الله، وأن الله لو شاء لأبطل أثره، ولو شاء لأبقاه، وأنه لا أثر للسبب إلا بمشيئة الله- عز وجل-، فهذا لا ينافي التوحيد لا كمالًا ولا أصلًا، وعلى هذا لا إثم فيه.
ومع وجود الأسباب الشرعية الصحيحة ينبغي للإنسان أن لا يعلق نفسه بالسبب، بل يعلقها بالله.
فالموظف الذي يتعلق قلبه بمرتبه تعلقًا كاملًا، مع الغفلة عن المسبب، وهو، قد وقع في نوع من الشرك، أما إذا اعتقد ان المرتب سبب، والمسبب هو الله- سبحانه وتعالى-، وجعل الاعتماد على الله، وهو يشعر أن المرتب سبب، فهذا لا ينافي التوكل.
وقد كان الرسول يأخذ بالأسباب مع اعتماده على المسبب، وهو الله- عز وجل-.
وجاء في الحديث: (من تعلق)، ولم يقل: من علق، لأن المتعلق بالشيء يتعلق به بقلبه وبنفسه، بحيث ينزل خوفه ورجاءه وأمله به، وليس كذلك من علق.
قوله: (إذا كان المعلق من القرآن...) إلخ.
إذا كان المعلق من القرآن أو الأدعية المباحة والأذكار الواردة، فهذه المسألة اختلف فيها السلف رحمهم الله، فمنهم من رخص في ذلك لعموم قوله: {وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين} [الإسراء: 82]، ولم يذكر الوسيلة التي نتوصل بها إلى الاستشفاء بهذا القرآن، فدل على أن كل وسيلة يتوصل بها إلى ذلك فهي جائزة، كما لو كان القرآن دواءًا حسيًّا.
ومنهم من منع ذلك وقال: لا يجوز تعليق القرآن للاستشفاء به، لأن الاستشفاء بالقرآن ورد على صفة معينة، وهي القراءة به، بمعنى أنك تقرأ على المريض به، فلا نتجاوزها، فلو جعلنا الاستشفاء بالقرآن على صفة لم ترد، فمعنى ذلك أننا فعلنا سببًا ليس مشروعًا، وقد نقله المؤلف رحمه الله عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه.
ولولا الشعور النفسي بأن تعليق القرآن سبب للشفاء، لكان انتفاء السببية على هذه الصورة أمرًا ظاهرًا، فإن التعليق ليس له علاقة بالمرضى، بخلاف النفث على مكان الألم، فإنه يتأثر بذلك.
ولهذا نقول: الأقرب أن يقال: إنه لا ينبغي أن تعلق الآيات للاستشفاء بها، لا سيما وأن هذا المعلق قد يفعل أشياء تنافي قدسية القرآن، كالغيبة مثلًا، ودخول بيت الخلاء، وأيضًا إذا علق وشعر أن به شفاء استغنى به عن القراءة المشروعة، فمثلًا: علق آية الكرسي على صدره، وقال: ما دام أن آية الكرسي على صدري فلن أقرأها، فيستغني بغير المشروع عن المشروع، وقد يشعر بالاستغناء عن القراءة المشروعة إذا كان القرآن على صدره.
وإن كان صبيًّا، فربما بال ووصلت الرطوبة إلى هذا المعلق، وأيضًا لم يرد عن النبي فيه شيء.
فالأقرب أن يقال: أنه لا يفعل، أما أن يصل إلى درجة التحريم، فأنا أتوقف فيه، لكن إذا تضمن محظورًا، فإنه محرمًا .
إنتهى من القول المفيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الواحد بن عبد الصمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جاء في مسائل أحمد بن حنبل ( رواية ابنه عبد الله ) ص 447 - طبعة المكتب الإسلامي :
(( رَأَيْت ابي يكْتب التعاويذ للَّذي يقرع وللحمى لاهله وقراباته وَيكْتب للمراة اذا عسر عَلَيْهَا الْولادَة فِي جَام اَوْ شَيْء لطيف وَيكْتب حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس إِلَّا انه كَانَ يفعل ذَلِك عِنْد وُقُوع الْبلَاء وَلم اره يفعل هَذَا قبل وُقُوع الْبلَاء ورأيته يعوذ فِي المَاء ويشربه الْمَرِيض وَيصب على رَأسه مِنْهُ وَرَأَيْت ابي يَأْخُذ شَعْرَة من شعر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَيَضَعهَا على فِيهِ يقبلهَا واحسب ابي قد رَأَيْته يَضَعهَا على رَأسه اَوْ عينه فغمسها فِي المَاء ثمَّ شربه يستشفي بِهِ ورأيته قد اخذ قَصْعَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بعث بهَا اليه ابو يَعْقُوب بن سُلَيْمَان بن جَعْفَر فغسلها فِي جب مَاء ثمَّ شرب فِيهَا )) اهـ

وقوله : "وَلم أره يفعل هَذَا قبل وُقُوع الْبلَاء " لا دليل فيه على أن الإمام أحمد كان يمنع ذلك قبل وقوع البلاء، بل كل ما في الأمر أنه لم يفعل ذلك قبل البلاء وكفى. والترك لا يدل على عدم الجواز كما هو معلوم.

وفي كتاب مسائل الإمام أحمد لأبي داود السجستاني ما نصه:{ أخبرنا أبو بكر, قال حدثنا أبو داود, قال: رأيت على ابن لأحمد وهو صغير تميمة – أي حرز – في رقبته من أديم. 
وفي  كتاب معرفة العلل وأحكام الرجال عن عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال:{ حدثني  أبي, قال: حدثنا يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة, قال: أخبرني إسماعيل بن أبي  خالد, عن فراس, عن الشعبي قال: لا بأس بالتعويذ من القرءان يعلق على الإنسان}. اهـ.
وروى البيهقي في السنن الكبرى عن عقبة بن عامر الجهني رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:{ من علق تميمة فلا أتم الله له, ومن علق وديعة فلا ودع الله له}  قال البيهقي: وهذا أيضا يرجع معناه إلى ما قال أبو عبيد, وقد يحتمل أن  يكون ذلك وما أشبهه من النهي والكراهية فيمن تعلقها وهو يرى تمام العافية  وزوال العلة منها على ما كان أهل الجاهلية يصنعون, فأما من تعلقها متبركا بذكر الله تعالى فيها وهو يعلم أن لا كاشف إلا الله ولا دافع عنه سواه فلا بأس بها إن شاء الله.

وقال المناوي في شرح هذا الحديث ما نصه:{ (من تعلق شيئا) أي تمسك بشيء من المداواة واعتقد أنه فاعل للشفاء أو دافع للداء (وكل إليه)  أي وكل الله شفاءه إلى ذلك الشيء فلا يحصل شفاؤه, أو المراد من علق شيئا  من أسماء الله الصريحة فهو جائز بل مطلوب محبوب فإن من وكل إلى أسماء الله  أخذ الله بيده, وأما قول ابن العربي:{ السنة في الأسماء والقرءان الذكر دون  التعليق} فممنوع, أو المراد من تعلقت نفسه بمخلوق غير الله وكله الله إليه  فمن أنزل حوائجه بالله والتجأ إليه وفوض أمره كله إليه كفاه كل مؤنة وقرّب  عليه كل بعيد ويسر له كل عسير, ومن تعلق بغيره أو سكن إلى عمله وعقله  واعتمد على حوله وقوته وكله الله إلى ذلك وخذله وحرمه توفيقه وأهمله فلم  تحصص مطالبه ولمن تتيسر مآربه وهذا معروف على القطع من نصوص الشريعة وأنواع  التجارب} اهـ.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما اختلفت معك رحمك الله 
ولكني أقول أن في المسألة خلاف ظاهر معروف .
فلو علقت تميمة من القرآن .ما أنكرت عليك .

----------


## عبد الواحد بن عبد الصمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ما اختلفت معك رحمك الله 
> ولكني أقول أن في المسألة خلاف ظاهر معروف .
> فلو علقت تميمة من القرآن .ما أنكرت عليك .


بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيرا.
لكني فهمت من كلامك في موضوع آخر أنك تخالف حتى في تمائم القرآن ولا تجوزها. 
أنظر ما في هذا الرابط مثلا :
http://majles.alukah.net/t134137/#post736579

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*18781 - حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي لَيْلَى، عَنْ أَخِيهِ عِيسَى بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ قَالَ: دَخَلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُكَيْمٍ وَهُوَ مَرِيضٌ نَعُودُهُ فَقِيلَ لَهُ: لَوْ تَعَلَّقْتَ شَيْئًا، فَقَالَ: أَتَعَلَّقُ شَيْئًا، وَقَدْ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنْ تَعَلَّقَ شَيْئًا وُكِلَ إِلَيْهِ " (1)**__________*
*(1) حسن لغيره، وهذا إسناد ضعيف، عبد الله بن عكيم لم يسمع من النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وابن أبي ليلى: وهو محمد بن عبد الرحمن ضعيف سيئ الحفظ، وقد ذكر ابن قانع في "معجمه" 2/117 عِلَّةً ثالثة له، فقال: ولا أعلم أن عيسى بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى لقي عبد الله بن عكيم، وإنما روى عنه عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى.*
*وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة 7/13، والبيهقي في "السنن" 9/351 من طريق وكيع، بهذا الإسناد.*
*وأخرجه الترمذي (2072) ، والحاكم 4/216 من طريق عبيد الله بن موسى، وأخرجه الترمذي عقب الحديث (2072) ، وابن قانع 2/117 من طريق يحيى بن سعيد، والطبراني في "الكبير" 22/ (960) من طريق المطلب ابن زياد، ثلاثتهم عن محمد بن أبي ليلى، به.*
*وقال الترمذي: وحديث عبد الله بن عكيم إنما نعرفه من حديث محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى، وعبد الله بن عكيم لم يسمع من النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وكان في زمن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، يقول: كتب إلينا رسولُ الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*
*وجاء عند الطبراني: أبو معبد الجهني، وهي كنية عبد الله بن عكيم كما صرح بذلك الترمذي، وكما جاء في مصادر ترجمته في "تهذيب الكمال" وفروعه، إلا أن الهيثمي ظن أبا معبد الجهني رجلاً آخر غير عبد الله بن عكيم، فأورده في "مجمع الزوائد" 5/103، وقد وهم في ذلك، فإنه ليس على شرطه.*
*وسيأتي في الرواية (18786) .*
*وله شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة عند النسائي في "المجتبى" 7/112 من طريق عباد بن ميسرة المنقري، عن الحسن، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من عقد عُقدةً ثم نفث فيها فقد سحر، ومن سحر فقد أشرك، ومن تعلَّق شيئاً وكل إليه". قلنا: عباد بن ميسرة لين الحديث، والحسن لم يسمع من أبي هريرة.
** وآخر من حديث عمران بن حصين، سيرد 4/445، وهو عند ابن ماجه (3531) ، وابن حبان (6085) ، والطبراني في "الكبير" 18/ (391) من طريق مبارك بن فضالة، عن الحسن، عن عمران بن حصين، أن النبي أبصر على عضد رجل حلقة- أُراه قال: من صفر- فقال: "ويحك ما هذه؟ ". قال: من الواهنة، قال: "أما إنها لا تزيدك إلا وهناً، انبذها عنك، فإنك لو متَّ وهي عليك ما أفلحت أبداً". ولفظ ابن حبان والطبراني: "فإنك إن تمُتْ وهي عليك وُكِلْتَ إليها". قلنا: وقد صرح الحسن بالسماع من عمران بن حُصَين في رواية المسند وحدها، إلا أنه في طريقها المبارك بن فضالة، وهو يدلس ويسوي، وقد ذكر ابن أبي حاتم في "المراسيل" ص40 أن أباه وعليّ ابن المديني قالا في سماع الحسن من عمران بن حصين: ليس يصح ذلك من وجهِ يثبت.*
*وأنكر ذلك أيضاً الإمام أحمد.*
*وثالث من حديث عقبة بن عامر، وقد سلف برقم (17404) بلفظ: "من تعلق تميمةَ فلا أتم الله له، ومن تعلق ودعةَ فلا ودع الله له". وفي إسناده ضعف.*
*قال السندي: قوله: "لو تعلَّقْتَ شيئاً"، أي: علَقت، فهو من التعلق بمعنى التعليق أي: لو ربطت شيئاَ في العنق من التعويذات والتمائم.*
*"وكل إليه" بالتخفيف أو التشديد: كناية عن انقطاع المدد الإلهي.*
*قيل: الحديث محمول على تمائم الجاهلية مثل الخرزات وأظفار السباع وعظامها، وأما ما يكون بالقرآن والأسماء الإلهية، فهو خارج عن هذا الحكم، بل هو جائز لحديث عبد الله بن عمرو [السالف برقم (6696) ] أنه كان يعلق للصغار بعض ذلك. وقيل: هذا إذا علق شيئاً معتقداً جلب نفعٍ أو دفع ضرر، أما للتبرك فيجوز. وقال القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي في شرح الترمذي: تعليق القرآن ليس من طريق السنة، وإنما السنة فيه الذكر دون التعليق.

*الكتاب: مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل
المؤلف: أبو عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل بن هلال بن أسد الشيباني (المتوفى: 241هـ)
المحقق: شعيب الأرنؤوط - عادل مرشد، وآخرون
إشراف: د عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------

